# Budget...



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

My wife wouldn't let me buy rims... (whipped)... so I fixed the stock ones... Whatta you think?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Thats a bitchin budget job.:cheers


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

Women, they just don't understand a man's needs  Those are sweet seriously though, I might do that when I get mine... ~when~


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

I agree, Looks nice and you did an excellent job.

Makes yours, yours, unique. Kinda like the Rally's of my day. Nice

I have seen those wheels painted before it different ways and still curious about the method.
Maybe its shadows again but it looks like paint is dark fading to lighter as it moves out from center. Looks airbrushed.

Whatever you did its a great job


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I always thought the GTO wheels had a "Hot Wheels" quality to them...wonder if you could add redlines to them??? Sweeeeet.
Bill


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

bluebluemblue said:


> I agree, Looks nice and you did an excellent job.
> 
> Makes yours, yours, unique. Kinda like the Rally's of my day. Nice
> 
> ...



It's actually a kit... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...K:MEWA:PIC&viewitem=&item=120098775190&rd=1,1
...i've been hangin' out on ebay alot lately....


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Joey, that looks really good. What is your opinion on the vinyl? They claim 8 years of outdoor wether. Is it pretty heavy duty?


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Russ2005 said:


> Joey, that looks really good. What is your opinion on the vinyl? They claim 8 years of outdoor wether. Is it pretty heavy duty?


Very much so... It's kind of a PITA to put on. But once it's on, man, the compliments i've gotten so far. Take your time, and above all else... make sure your hands are clean! I had to re-do a couple of spokes because of fingerprints...:cheers


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Need an upclose of your rims,,,


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

flyer469 said:


> Need an upclose of your rims,,,











Close enough?


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

silversport said:


> I always thought the GTO wheels had a "Hot Wheels" quality to them...wonder if you could add redlines to them??? Sweeeeet.
> Bill


...actually, you can! They are making the red-line tires again!:cool


----------

